
The Case for Free-Range Parenting - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/opinion/the-case-for-free-range-parenting.html
======
probably_wrong
I'm not sure if it was already around, but the first time I heard the term
"Free-range kids" was from Lenore Skenazy[1], who was called "America's worst
mom" after she wrote an article about letting her son ride the subway by
himself[2].

I remember thinking the issue would go away, that everyone would come to their
senses soon and that people would realize it made no sense to worry about
everything. Instead, I learned a new term: "helicopter parents"[3].

[1] [http://www.freerangekids.com/](http://www.freerangekids.com/)

[2] [http://www.nysun.com/opinion/americas-worst-
mom/74347/](http://www.nysun.com/opinion/americas-worst-mom/74347/)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_parent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter_parent)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Note that helicopter-style parenting is a complex social phenomenon, and not
just some sort of personal failing (an implication which is similar to the
"worst mom" characterization of Skenazy). Children who grow up in suburban
sprawl, long distances from school and friends will require chauffeuring,
scheduled playdates, etc. I would be surprised if most parents wouldn't be
pleased if their children were able to be more independent at an earlier age
(though I am sure some subset would rather maintain control).

------
mordocai
I would love to be a "free-range" parent, but I won't. Not because I think it
is bad for my daughter, but because I'm afraid I'll end up in a an expensive
legal battle against the state.

